# Olimpiai játékok Peking 2022



## Beka Holt (2022 Február 8)

A magyar rövidpályás gyorskorcsolya vegyes váltó Liu Shaolin Sándor, Liu Shaoang, Jászapáti Petra, Kónya Zsófia, Krueger Henry-John összeállításban szerezte a magyar küldöttség első érmét, egy bronzot.


----------



## Beka Holt (2022 Február 8)

Liu Shaoang harmadik helyen ért célba a rövidpályás gyorskorcsolyázók 1000 méteres távján; ebben a sportágban ez az első magyar egyéni dobogós helyezés, egyúttal az első téli olimpia, amelyen a magyarok egynél több érmet nyertek.


----------



## Melitta (2022 Február 8)

Újabb botrányos döntés az olimpián: elutasították az óvást, végleg elvették Liu Shaolin Sándor aranyát​ 
Erről Bánhidi Ákos, a válogatott edző-menedzsere tájékoztatta az MTI-t, miután megkapta az ügyben eljáró bizottság döntését. A sportvezető elmondása szerint a döntőbíró jelezte, visszanézték a vitatott eseteket, de ugyanarra hivatkozva utasították el az óvást, ami alapján hétfőn kizárták Liu Shaolint.

A zsűri szerint Liu Shaolin kétszer is szabálytalankodott a fináléban, ezért sárga lapot kapott, azaz nem csak a fináléból, de a teljes 1000 méteres versenyből diszkvalifikálták és elvették tőle az aranyérmet.


_„Várható volt, ugyanarra hivatkoztak most, mint előző nap. Arra volt már példa, hogy sárga lapot visszavontak, de most még ezt sem tették” –_ tette hozzá Bánhidi, akit nem lepett meg a döntés, mert az szerinte lavinát indítana el, ugyanakkor abban bízik, az óvás hatására talán később, hasonlóan nehéz szituációban majd eszébe jut a bíróknak, hogy a magyar csapat a végsőkig harcol az igazságért és a versenyzőiért.


Bánhidi Ákos még az óvás hétfő esti benyújtásakor elmondta, az ilyen beadványoknak nagy foganatjuk nem szokott lenni, de az illetékesek legalább látják, hogy az edzők nemcsak bábuk, hanem cselekvő emberek.

_„Nem tartjuk igazságosnak a döntést, egy aranyérmet vettek le Liu Shaolin nyakából, ezt nem könnyű megemészteni. Így a testvére sem tud örülni a bronzéremnek. Úgy érezzük, picit lejt a hazai pálya. Borzasztó és elkeserítő” –_ fogalmazott akkor Bánhidi.


A fináléban három hazai versenyző és a két Liu testvér – akiknek az édesapjuk kínai – csatáztak. Bánhidi szerint már az első rajtnál látni lehetett, hogy az egyik hazai versenyzőt külön ráállították Liu Shaolinra, de ezért nem ítéltek semmit.


Az új rajtnál a kínaiak ismét megpróbálták „bezárni” a két magyart. Volt lökdösődés is, ebben Liu Shaoang leszakadt – akárcsak a négy éve 500 méteren győztes Vu Ta-csing –, és már nem erőltette a felzárkózást. A hajrára Li Ven-lung is elfáradt, így Liu Shaolin és Zsen Ce-vej küzdött az aranyért, amikor a magyar élre állt, volt egy kisebb ütközésük, de úgynevezett „kölcsönös felelősségnek” tűnt. A célegyenesbe fordulva a kínai két kézzel húzta vissza Liu Shaolint, aki így is elsőként haladt át a célvonalon. A zsűri aztán mindkét esetben a magyarok világklasszisát látta szabálytalannak, így nemcsak a futamból zárták ki, hanem sárga lappal a teljes mezőny végére sorolták.


Liu Shaoang, aki negyedikként korcsolyázott a célba, bátyja kizárása miatt bronzérmessé lépett elő, amivel megszerezte Magyarország első egyéni dobogós helyezését a téli olimpiák történetében.

(MTI)


----------



## ladysla (2022 Február 11)

A jelen megadta a választ a 2018-as cikkre. 2022-ben Izrael színeiben 6. lett:









Magyarország elvesztett három tehetséges sízőt | 24.hu


A lillehammeri ifjúsági téli olimpián hetedik Szőllős Barnabás, bátyja Benjámin és húguk Noa izraeli színekben versenyeznek tovább. Tanulságos történet.




24.hu


----------

